# REW on MacBook/M-audio mobile pre bugs



## bing (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi all!

It's my first post and I hoping someone can solve this problem. First of all let me list my equipment:

MacBook, 2.14Ghz, 1G RAM, running latest software, Leopard 10.5.4. All Java updates done.
M-audio mobile pre, installed latest drivers from website, 1.7.1
RS SPL meter
ECM8000, from my SMS-1. I understand that it's a modified version but it does work for LF work.
BFD 1100P
Behringer DEQ 2496 (coming soon! yea!)
REW version 4.10 (funny...... I DL'ed version 4.11)

I had the whole setup running last night and I was making measurement for hours. As far as I know, things worked well. Measurements were accurate, consistent. Nothing crashed. I used it primarily to help me use the BFD to EQ my mains. My SMS-1 EQs my subs. I also used it to help me determine the best X-over freq for each channel. So far so good.....

When I was done for the night, I experimented. I unplugged the USB cable with REW still "on".
When I plugged it back in again, it no longer worked. It won't let me calibrate the soundcard, check levels, or calibrate the SPL because it wasn't recognizing any input. As far as I know, the mobile pre is recognized by the Mac. I checked under "system preferences", and made sure the USB soundcard is the default on the input and output. I turned off the "direct monitoring". Nothing is muted. REW can still output a test tone because when the output is connected to my prepro I can hear it. I checked sampling rate (44.1), made sure cables hooked up correctly, left channel was being used for loopback.

I tried quitting REW and re-start REW with the mobile plugged in as well as not plugged in
I re-installed mobile pre drivers and rebooted.
I tried reboot with or without mobile pre plugged in.
I tried a new copy of REW
I tried the RS SPL meter, ECM8000 with phantom power turned on....

NOTHING IS WORKING!!!

I know how to make screen captures but I don't know how to post. I don't have my own website. Do I have to sign up for Photobucket and such to do it? Basically in the settings screen, when I attempt to calibrate the soundcard, the VU meters on the right shows the output as being -10db, same as sweep level. But the VU meters for the L/R channels shows nothing.....-60db. Subsequently, when I attempt to calibrate the SPL or check levels, it tells me "Level too low". I've cranked up the volume on the mobile pre and the lights indicate it's clipping, without a blip on the VU meters. What gives?!?!

The worst thing is, it worked just fine before. All I wanted to do was unplug the mobile and replug it in to see if it'll work. Apparently it doesn't. Thanks to whoever has taken the time to read this and thanks even more to whomever can find me a solution. I'd love to fix it before my DEQ2496 arrives.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Bing!

Typically, if you unplug the soundcard, you have to re-boot with the soundcard connected before opening REW. That usually does it for me.

You can upload screen captures to our server using the "Manage attachments" button below the text field when you use the "Go Advanced" option. Unless there is a minimal # of posts requirement (not sure if there is).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

With the mobile pre plugged in and before starting REW you need to go into the Mac sound preferences and make sure the default input is the mobile pre, the default may have reset to the built-in audio when the card was unplugged. That assumes you have the REW input device set to "default".


----------



## bing (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys,

I plugged it in, checked the settings in system preferences and took some captures. Then I re-booted with soundcard in place. Then started REW. Still don't work.


----------



## bing (Jan 18, 2008)

Update: The mobile pre and REW works on my desktop PC. I unplugged the soundcard while REW is active and plugged it back in. No, it doesn't work right away either, but once I quit the program and started it up again, it was good to go. This was repeatable.

So I cross my fingers and hope the next update can address some of these Mac related problems. Keep up the good work. It's an awesome program!!!


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

Hi Bing:

I am using a similar, but not identical set up (MacBookPro, internal soundcard, MAudio Buddy Preamp, Behringer 8000 mic) and your screenshot settings look fine to me. A few ideas based on my limited experience:

- One issue is that the Mac's MIDI screen sometimes resets itself after you open REW or make manual changes to REW. What I do is open REW for a minute making sure sample rate is 44.1khz, then I reopen the MIDI page and check there that sample rate is 44.1khz and ensure input and output bit rates are matched (you might try changing from 16 to 24 bits as an additional test)

- Unfortunately pulling operating USB cables out of an operating computer is always a risky proposition and it is possible the MAudio box has blown. 
double check online that you have the latest MAudio software. Reinstall the MAudio software again regardless and restart the Mac without opening REW; test output using itunes and test the input with the mic using system preferences>sound>input (you should see the input level meter move with your speech after moving the input volume dial right). If that all fails, can you install the MAudio box on a Windows XP system as a test?

Good luck!


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

You could also try using your onboard soundcard (line in) and using the M-Audio only as a mic preamp/phantom power provider.


----------



## bing (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks I'll try your suggestions tonight. i know the line-in works. I have measured the onboard soundcard response before, and it looks quite a bit worse than the M-Audio. I have confimed the M-audio is functioning normally, cuz I was afraid I fried it when I unplugged it. I tested it on my Window XP PC and it works.

Funny though, my Mac is not giving me an "eject" button for the M-Audio. Every USB device I plug in forces me to eject before unplug. Any ideas?


----------



## spreston (May 21, 2008)

I would remove USB only after shutting down system if you can not properly eject USB device.


----------



## bing (Jan 18, 2008)

I FIGURED IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It's got nothing to do with the soundcard drivers, or when I unplug the USB soundcard, or in what order I connect the soundcard and start REW. No shutdown required. No checking "system preferences" or "audio MIDI" settings all the time. The Mac recognizes the mobile pre upon plug in, and automatically selects it to be the default in/output. It's also got nothing to do with sound effects so I was able to turn them all back on.

here's the sequence which I found out only by sheer dumb luck......

I set it to 44.1k, left channel.....and hit "measure" to start soundcard calibration. Hit next 2 times to start the 1kHz tone started.

The attachment titled "not working" shows the VU registering the same -61db on L and R channels. Can't do measurements like this.

1. I increase Record Buffer to 64k with one click. The VU meters turn a darker shade of gray.
2. I turn it back down to 32k
3. I hit cancel in the lower right corner
4. then I start "measure" again. hit "next" 2 time to get it going again.

Now, the screen looks like "working", the left channel VU is actually picking up a signal!

The final pic is the cal of the mobile pre.


----------



## hifisponge (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for this thread. I was losing my mind trying to get the Mobile pre to work with my Mac. 

Bing - thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## fsrenduro (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried these steps in an effort to get my Behringer uca202 soundcard along with my Macbook running 10.5.6 after a long night of trying everything else, and it worked.

Mods please add this as a sticky for other Mac users who are having problems getting a soundcard cal file made. I initially didn't look at this thread because it concerned a different soundcard and a different type of Mac computer (one with a built in soundcard).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Done.............


----------



## Daverz (Nov 24, 2008)

This sequence of actions works for me with an M-Audio Audiophile USB on my Macbook. Otherwise I see no input level as shown above. I have no problems with the same hardware under XP (dual booting on the Macbook).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Under OS X the free M3D Output Mixer from www.mandolane.co.uk is highly recommended, after installation select M3DMixer as the output device in the REW soundcard preferences. It is also typically necessary to both select your soundcard as the input device in the REW soundcard preferences _and_ set the soundcard as the device to use for sound input and output in the Mac's sound settings.


----------

